# Good day of slabbin



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Invited Adam to come over to shenango lake and fish with me wednesday. He had only been there one time before and wanted me to help him learn the lake. We weren't looking to catch a hundred fish, just show him the lake layout and how to fish those areas that might be holding fish later this fall. We fished shallow, deep, and in between and caught fish in almost every spot. Didn't catch a ton of big ones but the next years class here looks very promising. Lots of 8 and 9" fat black crappies were slammin our jigs. Felt like they were a lot bigger til you got them up. Really fat, healthy fish. We tossed almost all of them back too. Kept 15 at least 10 and a few around 12 for my brother Rich. Adam was really interested in learning a few of my techniques that i used. Said he's going to try them on WB. Had a quick HBsi class, jig to line size, type of jig, and how to fish them, on the water seminar. Had a great time and the weather was beautiful. Looking forward to seeing the outcome of what he learned about shenango the next time he gets over there. Thanks for coming over. It was a pleasure meeting and fishing with you. Here's a few pics from the trip.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Adam all I can say is you are learning from one of the best..He chose the right man in you Chaunc,, Looks and sounds like next year will be a good year...I did the same at West Branch this year a lot of 8 to 10 incher's went back for seed for next year..My best so far this year was 16 1/2 in. I did not have the heart to kill her so I put her back..Good Luck this fall....JIM....Cl....


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Chaunc,
I enjoy reading you posts and thank you for sharing your knowledge with everyone. Thanks to you, a few years ago I decided to totally give up live bait fishing for crappie, it was hard, but I listened, watched, read, and developed my own artificial techniques for year round crappie fishing. I have switched my lures to mainly Japanese stuff now and the results have been fantastic.
Thanks for helping break old habits....fishing is FUN again! Brent


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaunc,
The thing I learned the most today is you are a crappie catchin son of a gun!!!!  What a day it was out there it was simply beautiful day. I am very confident with a little practice and a few tweaks I can apply these techniques on other lake as well as Shenango as crappielooker said I learned from the best. I also got a goal out of the day. I promise you brother I will get you that walleye on a jig in the western basin next spring. A young dog can teach an older dog a thing or two once in a while too. Thanks for the trip I truly had a blast and hope we can do it again one day. Oh yeah I stopped at five points for a sandwich and candy bar on the way home and they were out of snickers. HHHHHMMMMM???????


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish guys! I gotta get over there!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

niclesman.. As I said you have chosen the best to teach you..I see you live in Ravenna... I live about a mile out of the Ravenna City limits..It is Crappie Lover not Crappielooker..We have some nice Crappies in West Branch, And that is in your back yard....Good Luck...JIM....CL....


----------

